

James Gosling explains why fsin/fcos is often wrong on x86 and how Java deals with it - nickb
http://blogs.sun.com/jag/entry/transcendental_meditation

======
downer
Since wrapping the C versions of sin() and cos() would be too much overhead
using JNI, just redo the whole loop in C and call _that_.

Alternatively, write new library functions that make the normal calls and then
use Csin() and Ccos().

